# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی > سوال: تبدیل فایل Fp3 به Fr3

## etedali

آیا راهی برای تبدیل فایلهای Fp3 به Fr3  وجود داره؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

FP3 پسوند چه نوع فایلی هست؟

----------


## etedali

> FP3 پسوند چه نوع فایلی هست؟


 من با يه نسخه از فست ريپورت گزارش ساختم كه پسوند فايلهام Fp3  هست الان مي خوام ببرم توي فست ريپورت 4.5 استفاده كنم نميشه آخه فست ريپورت 4.5 پسوند فايلهاش Fr3  هستش مي خواستم بدونم راه حليس براي اين كار وجود داره؟

----------

